# General Business Category > Scam Alert Forum >  Car-Park scam

## tec0

Right this happened about a week ago at our local market at the “car-park” the scam goes as follow and individual comes around and just walk past a car with a male car occupant waiting for someone. She then goes away. 

A second person dressed in rags then approaches the car scrapping whatever metal he has on his clothing against the car. If the individual takes the bate he will retaliate get out of the car and confront the person.  :Boxing: 

Now the person that walked past the car scraping it will do his best to provoke the male occupant and afterwards if there was a fist exchange the other person in this case a female jumps out scream stuff to incriminate the male car occupant. 

But she has his number plate and will phone the police. That said she made it very clear that this male car occupant will be painted with guild but with some financial consideration of X amount they will drop it.  :Stick Out Tongue: 

I don’t think this is new, but it happened twice now. Once with a family friend and the second time with elderly person.  :Mad: 

So be on the lookout.

As a side note how gullible can people be… to actually pay these individuals...

----------


## johnwarner75

The moral of the story-keep out of trouble. Beside your insured-or should be-for that sort of thing. 

Given the astonishingly high HIV rate in SA-I would NEVER get in a fight with a ‘doggy-looking-person’

----------


## adrianh

> Given the astonishingly high HIV rate in SA-I would NEVER get in a fight with a ‘doggy-looking-person’


I think the best is not to get into a blood fight with anybody full stop - many not so dodgy looking people carry all sorts of nasty diseases. Remember a certain Freddie Mercury...

----------


## Perform Computers

I've been in one real fight in my life. One punch & I was out. Was years ago. I didn't even see it coming.

----------


## adrianh

My biggest concern is coming upon a serious accident. I'm not one of those people that would stand around, my old man was an orthopedic surgeon, my ollady a radiographer and I spent 2 years as a medic in the "weatherforce". I  don't always think, I just jump in. One should really carry a decent first aid kit with surgical gloves - you never know, sh_t happens to anybody no matter how carefull they are.

----------


## tec0

To this end if you look inside my car I have First-aid-kit that include a gloves and a few things that avoid mouth to mouth. So maybe a wise investment it's only cost R400 it is lot but imagine living with HIV. Then I rather pay the R400

----------

Dave A (06-Aug-11)

----------

